# 6/24-6/28



## ramos104 (Jan 28, 2013)

I am finally on vacation next week and would love to head off shore. I will pay my share for bait, fuel etc. 

Alex


----------



## ramos104 (Jan 28, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## cappeter (Jul 21, 2010)

*Fish Trip*

contact me [email protected] for possible share exp trip 6/27-6/30 out of Pecan Island, LA - deepdropping, tuna, swords and trolling.


----------

